# Residential Pricing in Central NJ



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I have searched, read and got some answers but some still are outstanding.

To the NJ guys, what is the going rate for a truck/w plow per hour? I decided to break down my pricing to an hourly wage and price what I think it will take to clear the driveway. The average driveway by me is 100-150ft long. 15-20 feet wide going up to 30 feet at the garages. Averaging 1500- to 2000 sq feet per driveway. 

These are also pretty simple driveways. Bag drag by the garage and then push the snow straight ahead, then push the snow off to one side of the rest of the driveway. I would say no more than 10 minutes 15 minutes tops at a house.

I am looking for a basis locally to go by. What would someone locally charge for doing a driveway like that?

Thanks. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Another question.

Did some checking and saw about 40 storms in NJ over the last 5 years. Also averaged at about 32-34 inches of snow. So if I was to come up with a seasonal price on the average pushes per season, would I divide 40 by 5? getting 8 and divide 34 by 8 getting 4.25 inches? Then add a strom to cover me and now multiply the per push price (let's say $45 based on dimensions in above post) by 9 getting $405? 
Was that done correctly? Does $405 for a seasonal price on a 100 ft by 23 ft driveway in Central Jersey sound crazy?

Just looking for ideas here guys. I have a cust who is looking for a seasonal price and I gotta come up with something.

Thanks again for any help


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone? Relative idea?


----------

